# Best DOF calculator for iPhone?



## RGF (Jul 18, 2016)

DOF Master no long works. Wonder what apps do people recommend?


----------



## dcm (Jul 18, 2016)

I've been using TrueDOF-Pro for a while. It meets my needs.


----------



## RGF (Jul 18, 2016)

Not familiar with it I'll check it out. Too bad you cannot download an app for 24 hours to try it.


----------



## Zv (Jul 18, 2016)

I've always used the DOF Master website. Didn't even know there was an app. The website is still working fine on my phone. Can't you just bookmark it?


----------



## FEBS (Jul 18, 2016)

Simple Dof


----------



## RGF (Jul 18, 2016)

dilbert said:


> dcm said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using TrueDOF-Pro for a while. It meets my needs.
> ...



I tried the free version to see how it works and I made a change in the slider which was not reflected in the numbers shown. Am I doing something wrong?


----------

